# I taught my rat to give kisses on command! :D



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

All I have to do is say "kisses" and pucker my lips and she'll come up and give me a lick and back away.



















Sorry that the pictures are so blurry... I took them myself so I couldn't tell if my camera was focused or not. :l


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Why was this moved to "Meet my Rat"? I was sharing what I had taught her.. not introducing her.. Is nothing supposed to go in "general" anymore?


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

That is great  I should teach Templeton to do that, he gives me kisses whenever he sees me first thing, so sweet  

How did you train her to do it? Just say kisses and then treat after? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

That's how I did it. I had both her and her brother since the time they were weaned, so they have always liked to lick so I started saying kisses when they licked. After she'd kiss me when I said "kisses" I'd give her one of her favorite treats.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> Why was this moved to "Meet my Rat"? I was sharing what I had taught her.. not introducing her.. Is nothing supposed to go in "general" anymore?


All stories, pictures, such and such that you just want to share go in Meet My Rat.


----------



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

AW so cute! I taught my rat the same thing XD


----------

